# OpenCL support



## kanenas (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello.

Are there some special requirements for GPU-Z (v0.5.0) in order to identify the OpenCL capabilities of a card?

I use it in a Win7 x64 system with a mobility ATI HD-4670.

The installed drivers support OpenCL and GPU Caps Viewer 1.9.5 has no problem identifying it and run its tests.

No GPU-Z version up to now could identify it in my system and wonder where it's getting thrown off.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 23, 2011)

kanenas said:


> Hello.
> 
> Are there some special requirements for GPU-Z (v0.5.0) in order to identify the OpenCL capabilities of a card?
> 
> ...



You need to install the stream sdk ( or APP as it's now known) for it to show up in cpu-z.

Certainly with 5xxx and 6xxx cards anyway.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 23, 2011)

My 9800GT was the same. The Open CL box would never show a check mark. GpuZ is picky with some cards and combos.. I wouldn't worry about it lol. The 10.12 OCL package is all you need.

10.12 OCLs






Here is an Open Cl bench if you want to test some more.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=260942


----------



## kanenas (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.
I had already picked up ratGPU but never tried it.

On first try, it hung my system.

Second time I read its notes. No ATI HD-4xxx support. It claims it misses some required functionality. There goes ratGPU...

I suspect it has to do with the lack of Image Support in my card.
GPU-Z and some other software I try to get to work are probably looking for it and they just don't say.
Your new card probably has it that's why it's working.

Check it with GPU Caps Viewer.

Tools->Full XML Report
In the OpenCL section I have:
- CL_DEVICE_IMAGE_SUPPORT: NO

You must have a 'YES' there.

Too bad I don't have the luxury of changing to a better card in the laptop.

Thanks again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2011)

kanenas said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I had already picked up ratGPU but never tried it.
> 
> On first try, it hung my system.
> ...



Did you try installing this also?

http://developer.amd.com/gpu/AMDAPPSDK/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## kanenas (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes of course. v2.3

Without it there wouldn't be any OpenCL identified by anybody.


----------



## StefanM (Jan 25, 2011)

kanenas said:


> I suspect it has to do with the lack of Image Support in my card.
> GPU-Z and some other software I try to get to work are probably looking for it and they just don't say.
> Your new card probably has it that's why it's working.
> 
> ...



OpenCL detection also fails with Cedar 5470 which supports the extension above.

Is your laptop also an "Intel HD + ATI hybrid" like mine?
Probably GPU-Z checks the capabilities of the Intel GPU instead of the ATI GPU?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

its not a question of your GPU supporting OpenCL - its more about what PROGRAMS support OpenCL - AFAIK, there are only a small handful of programs that fully utilise OpenCL on ATi/AMD cards.

then theres the group of people who think that installing OpenCL gives them an Extra 200+ points in benchmarks and some 'notable' performance increases in games but who knows. Performance is more of a subjective thing, and at the end of the day it only makes a small difference which some will notice and some wont 
(hence the term subjective - just because there are no "knowns." There are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say there are things that we now know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know)


----------



## ONH (Feb 2, 2011)

As you sayed a handfull of programs support OpenCL, an on small HD4000 card as good as on HD5000.
GPU-Z does display OpenCL as unsupported on dv6 Notebook with AMD Processor and Mobility Radeon HD4500/HD5100 Seriese GPU, with CCC 11.1 ocl installed, while OpenCL Applications run nicely on it. Wold be nice if it wold be corrected in future versions of GPU-Z.
Since not all GPUs suport OpenCL 1.1, it  would be nice to get the Supported OpenCL Version displayed somewhere (I know the ist not much space left, without making the App bigger) .


----------



## kanenas (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry for being late to respond. I've been busy lately.

@StephanM
My system is not a hybrid. Just an ATI card in it.

@FreedomEclipse
I don't much care for benchmarks or play games. But I use some graphics applications and would like to utilize some addons for them that take advantage of the GPU for rendering. It's either OpenCL or get an nVidia card for my laptop which of course I can't do.
Some of them work in spite of GPU-Z, some work badly and some don't.

It would be nice if GPU-Z could point out what capabilities it thinks are out of spec.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

gpuz really just tries to initialize an opencl context on the graphics device, if that works -> yes
if not -> no

could you post a screenshot of some opencl diag tool that shows the device name ? maybe gpuz is looking for the wrong device


----------



## ONH (Feb 14, 2011)

Btw for Rendering ratGPU is very bad. Try Luxrender Instead it should get soon the smallluxGPU feature which runs fine even on HD4000 Cards.





Here I've seen that even with Nvidia CUDA GPU-Z doesn't show OpenCL.


----------



## kanenas (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz really just tries to initialize an opencl context on the graphics device, if that works -> yes
> if not -> no
> 
> could you post a screenshot of some opencl diag tool that shows the device name ? maybe gpuz is looking for the wrong device



Here you go:


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

ONH said:


> Btw for Rendering ratGPU is very bad. Try Luxrender Instead it should get soon the smallluxGPU feature which runs fine even on HD4000 Cards.
> http://i.imgur.com/kXWM8.png
> 
> Here I've seen that even with Nvidia CUDA GPU-Z doesn't show OpenCL.



that was the info i needed: 
CL_DEVICE_NAME => RV710
GPU-Z GPU => M92

that's why GPU-Z didn't find opencl. it looked for a device called M92 whereas the actual device is called RV710. 

I changed that in the attached build, please give it a try.

kaenas, can you post a gpu-z screenshot please?


----------



## kanenas (Feb 15, 2011)

Here it is, using the build you just posted:






If you could do a similar change for RV730, that should cover my case.

In case you haven't come across it, here's a link I use to match chips to ATI cards:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

try the attached build, opencl detection for m96


----------



## StefanM (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a screenshot from Cedar HD5470


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

try the attached build for park, madison and broadway opencl detection


----------



## StefanM (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> try the attached build for park, madison and broadway opencl detection



Danke, funzt


----------



## kanenas (Feb 15, 2011)

The M96 mod worked just fine. Thanks a bunch.

Should we expect these changes in an official forthcoming version or should we stick with these modded versions?

Thanks again for taking care of this.


----------



## ONH (Feb 15, 2011)

The M92 mod works.

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

kanenas said:


> Should we expect these changes in an official forthcoming version



yes


----------



## christian27 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all, any chance for support for my old HD 4770 RV740
Some pics:


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2011)

Would be bumping this by posting, but after I updated to 270.61, this happened: 





When I was still using the 266.58 drivers OpenCL was checked, but now it isn't.


----------



## djsebfr (May 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I have the same problem than entropy13...

Open CL is not checked in Gpu-z 0.5.3 with my MSI 560-Ti Frozr II... Drivers 270.61 whql.

bye

Hi it's ok now with 275.27 Beta drivers.


----------

